# Chark Jong



## mook jong man (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you practice Chark Jong in your WC/WT system , if I remember correctly the rough translation means " Smashing Defences ". A very simple Chark Jong technique would be using Pak Sau and punch to break through a boxing type of guard .

The main objective of Chark Jong is to enable you to hit the opponent while at the same time controlling both his arms so that you he cannot hit you .

We had specific Chark Jong techniques in our school for breaking through the various boxing and martial arts guards . These worked very well for me , but I did have problems when we did an exercise where the opponent puts up a totally random type of guard , something weird that they'd just made up .

I would hesitate before moving in it was like my brain was searching the data base for a match and couldn't find one because I had never seen this guard before or stance .

That was until an Instructor gave me a tip that was brilliant in its simplicity , he said " Just mirror their arms " . You just copy their arm positions and move in with your own particular Wing Chun structures , when I say mirror the arms I mean within reason , don't ignore precepts like keeping your hands on the centreline .

Say for example the attacker was standing there with boths arms out to the side , you would not take both your hands off the centreline to cover his hands , you would just move straight in and blast him . The concept of mirroring the arms takes away the hesitation involved in trying to think how you can break through this strange guard that is before you .

So as an exercise have your partner put up various types of random guards , in different stances even weird ones , you will find yourself hesitating at first but if you follow the concept I outlined you will gradually get quicker because you won't have to think any more .

Do these from stepping range and then when you get more proficient start from further out bridgeing the gap with a kick followed by the Chark Jong .

Here are some examples

OPPONENT
Opponent is in a HIGH/ LOW guard - one hand is high protecting face , one is low protecting stomach . 

YOU
Mirroring the position of his arms you move in with a Tan Sau on the inside of his top arm striking through to the side of his neck. 

You control his bottom arm with a Chit Sau that changes into a punch ( Chit Sau - the movement at start of form where arms are crossed low ) In this application we are doing Chit Sau with one arm.

OPPONENT
Slight variation of the the HIGH /LOW guard this time his top hand is a bit lower.

YOU
Do everything the same as above , except this time you do a Tan Sau pierce on the outside of his top arm because it is too low to get underneath .

OPPONENT
Low boxing type guard.

YOU
Come in over the top of his guard with a double Tan Sau pierce on the outside of his wrists.

Continue through to strike his chest with double punches to chest or double pierce to sides of neck followed by Lap Sau and continued striking.

OPPONENT
High boxing type guard

YOU
Come underneath his guard and off balance him by raising your own guard and pierce through with Tan Sau to side of neck.
Alternatively you can use the double pierce movement from Chum Kiu.

OPPONENT 
Muay Thai type of guard , hands held high.

YOU
Move in underneath guard with a double Dai Sau , on the inside of his arms. I know some people don't have Dai Sau in their systems so use Two High Bong Sau's . It doesn't really matter just as long as you are reflecting the position of his elbows and aren't vulnerable to a strike as you are moving in.

Once you are inside his arms strike through with a palm strike then latch his arm down and pull him into a hook kick , the instant your kick has done its job and your foot is planted hit him with another palm strike with your other hand .

OPPONENT
This time opponent has forearms together and is shielding face in a boxers defence .

YOU
If his arms are close to his face and his angle is weak , step right in with a double palmstrike to his hands so that he is struck with his own hands.

If his hands are further away from his face and his angle is strong grab his arms using a Bong Sau and rip his arms away at the same time pivoting and hitting with a Hook Punch , alternatively get closer to him and use an elbow strike.
If his elbows are very high you can use the Tok Sau .
Two upward palm strikes underneath his elbows will off balance him and send him back , as he is going back hit him with a thrust kick .

This sort of stuff has to be practiced , and with all the variations like a guard that is constantly moving , not every body has a static guard like us .
Don't think that if some one shapes up to you in a strange guard in a stance that you have never seen before that somehow you will magically know what to do . But if in doubt just hit straight through the centerline and hope for the best .


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Jan 12, 2009)

We did practice techniques like that in Ebmas and with my latest WC class. Tho a little more emphasis on it was put at Ebmas. Never heard of the term Chark Jong but nice to know! Thanks for the techniques!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 12, 2009)

Mook Jong Very interesting post....We call it entry techniques. My Sihing Likes to use Hard crashing force like hitting the wooden man. He calls it banging arms to send a shock to their guards and distrupt them temporarily to hit them!


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 12, 2009)

Yep , that's right , you get your arms smashed , you get hit , and pushed off balance all at the same time .

 Some of the Chark Jong techniques are very clever in that they push you off balance and then drag you back in so as to amplify the force of the strike .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 12, 2009)

But if you get used to banging arms from

Three star blocking
Partner Punching
and Hitting the wooden man then you will hurt the other guys arms and not yours.




mook jong man said:


> Yep , that's right , you get your arms smashed , you get hit , and pushed off balance all at the same time .
> 
> Some of the Chark Jong techniques are very clever in that they push you off balance and then drag you back in so as to amplify the force of the strike .


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 12, 2009)

The person doing the Chark Jong still has to stay relaxed and not clash with the arms , the recipient feels like he is getting his arms smashed because the person doing the Chark Jong has very relaxed arms that feel like a dead weight.

 I've found the arms get plenty of conditioning just from Chi Sau , Chi Sau sparring and just the general contact that is made when practicing techniques .

 One of my Instructors left the school to go and learn Doce Pares stickfighting , and at the stickfighting school they gave him the nickname " Iron arms " and nobody wanted to train with him because they reckoned he hurt their arms too much .

 I never recalled him doing any conditioning exercises , just a lot of hard Chi Sau sparring .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 13, 2009)

Could it be that he also bangs the Wooden Man?




mook jong man said:


> The person doing the Chark Jong still has to stay relaxed and not clash with the arms , the recipient feels like he is getting his arms smashed because the person doing the Chark Jong has very relaxed arms that feel like a dead weight.
> 
> I've found the arms get plenty of conditioning just from Chi Sau , Chi Sau sparring and just the general contact that is made when practicing techniques .
> 
> ...


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 13, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Could it be that he also bangs the Wooden Man?


 
Yes , he did the wooden dummy form occasionally , but in our lineage smashing the arms of the dummy is discouraged and shows that you don't know what you are doing .

 Instead you are taught to stay relaxed as you flow around the arms of the dummy , trying to minimise any clashing with the arms . This is achieved by contacting the arms at the correct angle and staying relaxed , remember the dummy can hurt you , but you can't hurt the dummy .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea. Thats right...Using your structure and using soft force to work on redirection. We practice both of those ways. The Hard force is to develop a uprooting power and iron conditioning. You must use Dit Da Jow also.But you are correct. So Most people only use softness with the dummy. They don't use External side...Interesting...




mook jong man said:


> Yes , he did the wooden dummy form occasionally , but in our lineage smashing the arms of the dummy is discouraged and shows that you don't know what you are doing .
> 
> Instead you are taught to stay relaxed as you flow around the arms of the dummy , trying to minimise any clashing with the arms . This is achieved by contacting the arms at the correct angle and staying relaxed , remember the dummy can hurt you , but you can't hurt the dummy .


----------

